
Show HN: Dataset of Linus Torvalds' rants sorted by hate - corollari
https://github.com/corollari/linusrants
======
nanopticon
Highly amusing. Though, I think the original title "Dataset of Linus Torvalds'
rants classified by negativity using sentiment analysis" is more accurate (and
also funnier).

~~~
corollari
Yeah, I may have made the title worse by trying to shorten it. If a mod can
change it back it'd be great.

------
jolmg
There are repeats in that list. For example, 2 entries contain:

> YOU DO NOT SEEM TO UNDERSTAND WHAT THE TEST ACTUALLY IS!

You can use Ctrl-F to see them.

------
gitcommitshow
This is fun

